# Calcium doesn't like me anymore!



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

I started taking calcium caltrate back in dec. It was pretty good at first and then it had stopped me up BAD! So I worked with it and tried a different brand with alot more magnesium in it. and it worked for over a month. It was awesome while it lasted. I think my ibs is really acting up cause thier is something else wrong. I go to the doc tomorrow to see if I can get any answers. Something has got to give cause I CAN'T live like this anymore. sorry, I just had to vent. Thanks for listening.amy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

amy,Some other things can go wrong s it is a very good idea to get checked out. You could have a virus of some kind of infection so get checked.I so hope you feel better soon and please let us know what you find out.Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Well I went to the gyno today for the yearly thing







and he wants to look and see if I have endometrosis. God I hope not! but if I do he can remove it and "MAYBE" make things better. He also seems to think that maybe I have an infection somewhere down there. He's gonna see if my tubes could be block also.Which is probably why I can't get pregnant. Who Knows! He prescribed Levaquin. Have you heard of it? Im really leary about taking antibiotics. Has anyone taken this before and if so what were your experiences with it.thanks, amy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I have never taken levaquin and I can't tell you the last time I ever took and antibiotic. I really don't get sick and I am very lucky.Maybe someone else can help if they ever took it. I sent you and email about the drug.Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks Linda, Your great on here!







You know I just noticed we only live about 40 - 45 min away from each other.







thanks again, amy


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Small world Linda


----------

